

There is no 'now':  Problems with simultaneity in distributed systems - namecast
https://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2745385

======
Jtsummers
Past post with discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9184779](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9184779)

(Other posts, but no other discussion)

------
darkmighty
Just to be clear: the laws of physics _aren 't_ a barrier -- given a
conventional reference frame, even in relativity, everyone will agree on a
total order of events (e.g. when using GPS receivers, atomic clocks and doing
the math correctly). The problem is reliability of components.

------
jwatte
Ordered Sequence of Events as seen by each collaborator. That's all that
matters!

